

RailsInstaller for Windows 2.0.0 Preview Release - mshe
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2011/railsinstaller-for-windows-2-0-0-preview-release/

======
wayneeseguin
Please kick the tires folks, everything ran well from an initial go.

~~~
aspir
Congrats Wayne! Keep up the awesome work with this and RVM. Ruby must win :)

------
mkorfmann
You rock, Wayne!

